# dave palumbo Vs CKD Keto



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for yet another keto thread!

For anybody who knows lots about keto:

Which is best for the cutting natural bodybuilder, Palumbo or CKD?

Palumbo's plans - 60% P, 30% F, 10% C

CKD - 30% P, 65% F, <5% C

I started a palumbo diet on friday.

Yesterday my blood sugar averaged about 4.9 but today after breakfast it was 5.8!

This to me indicates the start of glucconeogenesis. :cursing: I need more fat!

So I am now going to switch to a CKD as I have used in the past.

Does this palumbo diet seem plain wrong to anybody else? :confused1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Personally i run similar to palumbo's figures, around 60% P 35% F and <5% C

But i run ckd, so every week i'll have a 24 hour carb up consisting mostly of higher gi foods, initially though it'll be something very sugary to really spike my insulin levels.

Works for me, might not for others mind.

Been slow going mind, i've lost around 32lbs of fat in the past six months of dieting, but can still lift the same as when i first began, which was my main aim to spare muscle.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Fair enough, I guess we all respond differently. In the past running fat higher that protein I've always done well so I'll stick to what I know works for me!

I'm going to use it - 2 weeks keto, 2 weeks low carb + eca. And repeat till I get from 15% bf to 8%ish :lol:

I find it works well in short bursts, and also keeps my appetite down while I'm off the ECA


----------

